# Santini:"Ok di Conte al Milan. Ma ha chiesto nuovi innesti".



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

*Santini:"Ok di Conte al Milan. Ma ha chiesto nuovi innesti".*

Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Preghiamo


----------



## Roccoro (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo



Questa notte dormirò felice e spero di leggere conferme a questa notizia


----------



## Brain84 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".


Ammesso che sia vero, mi sembra normalissimo che abbia chiesto nuovo innesti. Ogni allenatore ha bisogno di allenare giocatori funzionali al progetto e noi non siamo una squadra attrezzata per il 3-5-2 di Conte, è palese


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## VonVittel (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".



Accettate qualsiasi sua richiesta. 

Se serve fate in modo pure che la lingua ufficiale a Milanello diventi il leccese. Insegnate quello a Calhanoglu al posto dell'italiano


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".



Inizio dicendo che non è Montella il problema... ma è innegabile che Conte ci farebbe svoltare.
Uno dei pochi che potrebbe mettere in riga tutti.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Ottobre 2017)

Santini non ne prende una ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Santini non ne prende una ...



Preghiamo che almeno questa la prenda...


----------



## Giangy (24 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo davvero!


----------



## jacky (24 Ottobre 2017)

Già chiara la differenza tra un allenatore, Conte, che chiede 1 modulo per 2-3 formazioni da mettere in campo e un poveretto che stiamo arricchendo con i nostri soldi (Montella) che cambia 10 moduli con 25 formazioni diverse.
Stiamo vivendo un incubo talmente grande, gestito da cialtroni calcistici, che il giorno che finirà soffrirò ancora più degli altri perché non me ne renderò conto.
Ci sono tanti tifosi che difendono questo scempio, non so come facciano forse capiscono pochissimo di calcio... ma a questi livelli c'è veramente da starci male. Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto gli anni passati.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Ottobre 2017)

speriamo solo che gli innesti voluti da conte non siano i giaccherini o i zappacosta di turno, andonio ha un rapporto speciale coi suoi feticci


----------



## Milanforever63 (24 Ottobre 2017)

avrà pure i suoi feticci ma sa cavare sangue anche dalle rape


----------



## jacky (24 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi Giaccherini sarebbe tantissima roba per questa squadra. Ma proprio tanta eh, capisco però che il tifoso normale guardi al nome, alla fama e altre cose inutili.

Non è un fuoriclasse, ma non mi sembra di avercene in rosa. Siamo 11 esimi e questa è la nostra realtà.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".



Fra i top non è quello che prederirei per il Milan.... ma questo ha fatto diventare un guerriero DE SCIGLIO!!! E mi basta per far si che io preghi Dio perchè venga.


----------



## jacky (24 Ottobre 2017)

Conte vuole stare in Italia, ha fatto già delle esperienze all'estero e non gli sono piaciute, vuole la famiglia vicino ed ha già allenato la Nazionale. Aggiungiamo che non può tornare alla Juventus e difficilmente andrebbe a Napoli o Roma.

Una dirigenza minimamente scafata gli fa 4-5 anni di contratto e risolve TUTTI o quasi i problemi che potrebbe avere nei prossimi anni.

Sono 9 mesi che difendono pateticamente Montella, anche dopo Empoli, Roma, Genoa, Sampdoria, derby etc... sintomo che non capiscono nulla. E se tu non capisci nulla di calcio prendi IL MIGLIORE, e fai fare tutto a lui.

Se vuoi ristrutturare casa e sei competente scegli un operaio giovane solo se lo sai valutare come bravo. Altrimenti rischi che te la rovini. In alternativa prendi la migliore ditta sul mercato, paghi di più e vai sul sicuro.

Stessa cosa che deve fare ora il Milan, sperando che l'esperienza dell'incapace li abbia scottati a dovere.


----------



## Wildbone (24 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Conte vuole stare in Italia, ha fatto già delle esperienze all'estero e non gli sono piaciute, vuole la famiglia vicino ed ha già allenato la Nazionale. Aggiungiamo che non può tornare alla Juventus e difficilmente andrebbe a Napoli o Roma.
> 
> Una dirigenza minimamente scafata gli fa 4-5 anni di contratto e risolve TUTTI o quasi i problemi che potrebbe avere nei prossimi anni.
> 
> ...



"Sintomo che non ci capiscono nulla". È sicuramente questo il motivo per cui lo "difendono" (le virgolette sono giustificate dalle molteplici tirate d'orecchi, alcune anche piuttosto dure, fatte a Montella negli ultimi tempi). Facile per un tifoso, comodamente seduto su una sedia che non scotta, impartire lezioni da manager a un manager come Fassone. Nessuno poteva valutare bene Montella, dato che Vincenzo non aveva mai avuto a che fare con una rosa all'altezza, e lui stesso si era guadagnato un'opportunità di provarci: un'opportunità che il 90% del popolo rossonero voleva gli fosse concessa. Tuttavia, nessuno poteva immaginarsi che avrebbe fatto il disastro che sta compiendo ora, o che la rosa avrebbe reso al di sotto del 50% del suo potenziale. Ergo: ci si ritrova a ottobre con una sega in panchina, con risultati sconcertanti, e con pochissime alternative tecniche da far subentrare. Pensi che una situazione del genere fosse anche lontanamente leggibile? L'entusiasmo che c'era attorno al Milan si era creato perchè tutti credevamo di avere un'ottima squadra, che avrebbe portato dei risultati. Tutti discutevano se fossimo da secondo, terzo o quarto posto, raramente si sentiva qualcuno dire che forse saremmo scivolati al quinto posto, ma era cosa molto più recente, dato che cominciavano a vedersi dei problemi nel gioco. 

Ripeto: attaccare dei professionisti, quando non si conoscono tutti i fatti e non si è inseriti nell'ambiente, è illogico e non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. In pochi avrebbero saputo leggere una situazione come quella di oggi. E in pochi avrebbero pensato che Montella avrebbe fallito così miseramente. 

Montella non è stato ancora silurato perchè ci si sta riorganizzando dietro le quinte. Bisogna capire chi far subentrare, chi prendere in estate, come gestire la campagna acquisti invernale e tante altre cose collaterali che subentrano nel momento in cui ti trovi costretto a rifondare lo staff tecnico pochi mesi dopo l'inizio del campionato.

Ma tanto per voi è tutto facile, tutto scritto, tutto lapalissiano e cristallino.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2017)

Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile


----------



## PheelMD (24 Ottobre 2017)

Vabè, Santini non ne prende mezza purtroppo.


----------



## Victorss (24 Ottobre 2017)

wildbone ha scritto:


> "sintomo che non ci capiscono nulla". è sicuramente questo il motivo per cui lo "difendono" (le virgolette sono giustificate dalle molteplici tirate d'orecchi, alcune anche piuttosto dure, fatte a montella negli ultimi tempi). Facile per un tifoso, comodamente seduto su una sedia che non scotta, impartire lezioni da manager a un manager come fassone. Nessuno poteva valutare bene montella, dato che vincenzo non aveva mai avuto a che fare con una rosa all'altezza, e lui stesso si era guadagnato un'opportunità di provarci: Un'opportunità che il 90% del popolo rossonero voleva gli fosse concessa. Tuttavia, nessuno poteva immaginarsi che avrebbe fatto il disastro che sta compiendo ora, o che la rosa avrebbe reso al di sotto del 50% del suo potenziale. Ergo: Ci si ritrova a ottobre con una sega in panchina, con risultati sconcertanti, e con pochissime alternative tecniche da far subentrare. Pensi che una situazione del genere fosse anche lontanamente leggibile? L'entusiasmo che c'era attorno al milan si era creato perchè tutti credevamo di avere un'ottima squadra, che avrebbe portato dei risultati. Tutti discutevano se fossimo da secondo, terzo o quarto posto, raramente si sentiva qualcuno dire che forse saremmo scivolati al quinto posto, ma era cosa molto più recente, dato che cominciavano a vedersi dei problemi nel gioco.
> 
> Ripeto: Attaccare dei professionisti, quando non si conoscono tutti i fatti e non si è inseriti nell'ambiente, è illogico e non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. In pochi avrebbero saputo leggere una situazione come quella di oggi. E in pochi avrebbero pensato che montella avrebbe fallito così miseramente.
> 
> ...



amen.


----------



## jacky (24 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> "Sintomo che non ci capiscono nulla". È sicuramente questo il motivo per cui lo "difendono" (le virgolette sono giustificate dalle molteplici tirate d'orecchi, alcune anche piuttosto dure, fatte a Montella negli ultimi tempi). Facile per un tifoso, comodamente seduto su una sedia che non scotta, impartire lezioni da manager a un manager come Fassone. Nessuno poteva valutare bene Montella, dato che Vincenzo non aveva mai avuto a che fare con una rosa all'altezza, e lui stesso si era guadagnato un'opportunità di provarci: un'opportunità che il 90% del popolo rossonero voleva gli fosse concessa. Tuttavia, nessuno poteva immaginarsi che avrebbe fatto il disastro che sta compiendo ora, o che la rosa avrebbe reso al di sotto del 50% del suo potenziale. Ergo: ci si ritrova a ottobre con una sega in panchina, con risultati sconcertanti, e con pochissime alternative tecniche da far subentrare. Pensi che una situazione del genere fosse anche lontanamente leggibile? L'entusiasmo che c'era attorno al Milan si era creato perchè tutti credevamo di avere un'ottima squadra, che avrebbe portato dei risultati. Tutti discutevano se fossimo da secondo, terzo o quarto posto, raramente si sentiva qualcuno dire che forse saremmo scivolati al quinto posto, ma era cosa molto più recente, dato che cominciavano a vedersi dei problemi nel gioco.
> 
> Ripeto: attaccare dei professionisti, quando non si conoscono tutti i fatti e non si è inseriti nell'ambiente, è illogico e non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. In pochi avrebbero saputo leggere una situazione come quella di oggi. E in pochi avrebbero pensato che Montella avrebbe fallito così miseramente.
> 
> ...



Facile o difficile non è questo il punto del discorso. Il denaro che prendono non gli permette di fallire, hanno avuto 8 mesi dietro le quinte e 6 mesi in prima persona per partorire questo schifo? Complimenti a loro.

Su Montella il 90% dei tifosi lo voleva? Io no. Dicevano che era il nostro valore aggiunto? Lo stesso che ha fatto meno punti del Crotone nel ritorno? Lo stesso che ha portato la Sampdoria al 19esimo posto da quando è arrivato? Lo stesso che ci ha fatto partire 0-2 con il Napoli in casa e fuori, 0-2 a Torino in coppa, 0-2 in casa con la Roma senza praticamente scendere in campo? Il problema sai qual è che c'è chi vede durante e chi vede dopo. Chi costruisce a storia finita e chi sa valutare l'evoluzione della storia. Facile dirlo dopo, se lo dici dopo non sei un esperto, se lo dici dopo e sei un esperto hai semplicemente fallito.

Molto indicativo a riguardo è l'editoriale del Milan di ieri. Sono loro quelli che parlano DOPO seduti su una sedia. Non io tifoso. Sono loro che prendono 5 episodi in 5 partite e li usano come giustificazione del loro schifo: mezzo pallo, mezzo rigore, mezzo fuorigioco e mezza espulsione. Quando la realtà è che sei a -10 dalle altre 5 big e se non ci fossero i 4 posti Champions capitati per grazia divina saremmo già fuori da tutto.

Non è facile, ma tra il bianco e il nero ci sono varie sfumature. Ricordati che il Milan ha 1 possibilità e ha fatto all in. Devono aumentare i ricavi, e non sta accadendo, e devono migliorare i risultati sportivi, e non sta accadendo.
Io sinceramente me ne frego dei paroloni, "professionisti", a me interessa solo della mia squadra.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> "Sintomo che non ci capiscono nulla". È sicuramente questo il motivo per cui lo "difendono" (le virgolette sono giustificate dalle molteplici tirate d'orecchi, alcune anche piuttosto dure, fatte a Montella negli ultimi tempi). Facile per un tifoso, comodamente seduto su una sedia che non scotta, impartire lezioni da manager a un manager come Fassone. Nessuno poteva valutare bene Montella, dato che Vincenzo non aveva mai avuto a che fare con una rosa all'altezza, e lui stesso si era guadagnato un'opportunità di provarci: un'opportunità che il 90% del popolo rossonero voleva gli fosse concessa. *Tuttavia, nessuno poteva immaginarsi che avrebbe fatto il disastro che sta compiendo ora*, o che la rosa avrebbe reso al di sotto del 50% del suo potenziale. Ergo: ci si ritrova a ottobre con una sega in panchina, con risultati sconcertanti, e con pochissime alternative tecniche da far subentrare. Pensi che una situazione del genere fosse anche lontanamente leggibile? L'entusiasmo che c'era attorno al Milan si era creato perchè tutti credevamo di avere un'ottima squadra, che avrebbe portato dei risultati. Tutti discutevano se fossimo da secondo, terzo o quarto posto, raramente si sentiva qualcuno dire che forse saremmo scivolati al quinto posto, ma era cosa molto più recente, dato che cominciavano a vedersi dei problemi nel gioco.
> 
> Ripeto: attaccare dei professionisti, quando non si conoscono tutti i fatti e non si è inseriti nell'ambiente, è illogico e non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. In pochi avrebbero saputo leggere una situazione come quella di oggi. E in pochi avrebbero pensato che Montella avrebbe fallito così miseramente.
> 
> ...



Beh no, molti qui sul forum l'avevano immaginato. Concordo invece sul fatto che ora stanno valutando bene come muoversi, perché oggettivamente adesso la situazione è complicata, si vuole puntare a un grande allenatore (Conte o Simeone), che però è tutt'altro che scontato che possa accettare, quindi non si capisce bene se conviene mettere un traghettatore oppure no...o sperare addirittura che Conte venga cacciato a breve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Beh no, molti qui sul forum l'avevano immaginato. Concordo invece sul fatto che ora stanno valutando bene come muoversi, perché oggettivamente adesso la situazione è complicata, si vuole puntare a un grande allenatore (Conte o Simeone), che però è tutt'altro che scontato che possa accettare, quindi non si capisce bene se conviene mettere un traghettatore oppure no...o sperare addirittura che Conte venga cacciato a breve.



pero per dovere di cronaca bisogna riportare anche le previsioni non azzeccate  perchè se riportiamo solo le cose che ci fanno comodo siamo tutti bravi a risultare infallibili. Borini sta giocando benissimo e nessuno di quelli che l'ha insultato ingiustamente si è scusato, oppure vatti a fare un giro sul vecchio topic di allegri e vedi le previsioni, ti farai delle grosse risate, leggerai roba del tipo "è un mediocre al max ritornerà ad allenare una piccola squadra, quella è la sua dimensione" peccato che poi sia andato alla juve e abbia disputato due finali in tre anni facendo meglio anche dell'idolo conde, ah e quelle persone che lo deridevano oggi lo rivorrebbero al posto di montella  senza dimenticare quelli che criticavano silva e volevano dolberg che sta facendo schifo o schick sparito misteriosamente nell'infermeria della roma o simenone che è stato messo in panchina persino da babacar.


----------



## Milanista (24 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Facile o difficile non è questo il punto del discorso. Il denaro che prendono non gli permette di fallire, hanno avuto 8 mesi dietro le quinte e 6 mesi in prima persona per partorire questo schifo? Complimenti a loro.
> 
> Su Montella il 90% dei tifosi lo voleva? Io no. Dicevano che era il nostro valore aggiunto? Lo stesso che ha fatto meno punti del Crotone nel ritorno? Lo stesso che ha portato la Sampdoria al 19esimo posto da quando è arrivato? Lo stesso che ci ha fatto partire 0-2 con il Napoli in casa e fuori, 0-2 a Torino in coppa, 0-2 in casa con la Roma senza praticamente scendere in campo? Il problema sai qual è che c'è chi vede durante e chi vede dopo. Chi costruisce a storia finita e chi sa valutare l'evoluzione della storia. Facile dirlo dopo, se lo dici dopo non sei un esperto, se lo dici dopo e sei un esperto hai semplicemente fallito.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Come esistono calciatori professionisti di serie A e di Lega Pro, così ci sono manager calcistici di livello alto e livello più basso. Sempre professionisti, ma non tutti adatti a certi palcoscenici. Le carriere di Fassone e Mirabelli non sono certo quelle di dirigenti da Milan, e per quanto ci fossero belle speranze, i fatti lo dimostrano. Con una valanga di soldi in mano, non sono riusciti a prendere giocatori degni di San Siro, e con 6 mesi di lavoro dietro le quinte, nemmeno a scovare talenti sconosciuti arrivando prima degli altri; semplicemente hanno preso calciatori di livello, mediamente, buono, ma non eccezionale, conosciuti da tutti, calciatori che non andavano di certo convinti del progetto, perché tutti di un livello tale per il quale il Milan è più di quanto potessero ambire, a parte Biglia e a Bonucci. Il punto è questo, non sono stati capaci di portare gente di livello superiore, perché non li hanno convinti, proprio come non hanno convinto Maldini; ma in fondo, poteva un tale, fenomenale, leggendario, gigante, accettare un lavoro all'ombra di due piccoli ex interisti? Ovviamente, no. Il rinnovo a Montella, la fuga di Adidas, il mercato incompleto, la squadra allo sbando, sono lampanti dimostrazioni di quanto grosso sia il gap tra il livello del Milan, inteso come storia, fama, peso, stadio, tifoseria, e questi dirigenti, che probabilmente hanno la loro giusta collocazione in un club minore.

Il mio timore, di conseguenza, è che uno come Conte, difficilmente verrebbe a lavorare qui con loro. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero per dovere di cronaca bisogna riportare anche le previsioni non azzeccate  perchè se riportiamo solo le cose che ci fanno comodo siamo tutti bravi a risultare infallibili. Borini sta giocando benissimo e nessuno di quelli che l'ha insultato ingiustamente si è scusato, oppure vatti a fare un giro sul vecchio topic di allegri e vedi le previsioni, ti farai delle grosse risate, leggerai roba del tipo "è un mediocre al max ritornerà ad allenare una piccola squadra, quella è la sua dimensione" peccato che poi sia andato alla juve e abbia disputato due finali in tre anni facendo meglio anche dell'idolo conde, ah e quelle persone che lo deridevano oggi lo rivorrebbero al posto di montella  senza dimenticare quelli che criticavano silva e volevano dolberg che sta facendo schifo o schick sparito misteriosamente nell'infermeria della roma o simenone che è stato messo in panchina persino da babacar.



Oronzo, però non è che posso controllare le previsioni di tutti eh  Posso parlare solo per me. Su Allegri con me sfondi una porta aperta, non ho mai capito e non capirò mai chi lo critica e ti assicuro che per difenderlo mi sono beccato improperi per poi prendermi gustose rivincite. Borini...bah, non so, ora emerge per l'impegno, poi un attaccante che risulta decente solo come terzino per me già ti fa capire tutto su quanto valga. Schick, Simeone e Babacar...li ho sempre ignorati in ottica Milan, ho avuto simpatie fantacalcistiche per Babacar che come attaccante di scorta non mi dispiacerebbe...comunque guarda che a Benevento è entrato solo perché Simeone si è fatto male eh, lo so perché li ho presi entrambi 

Secondo me il discorso è più ampio: i professionisti non devono stare a sentire i tifosi che, possono aver ragione o meno, ma sparano una marea di c...ate. Questo perché non sono competenti o vanno avanti a simpatie e antipatie. Fassone e Mirabelli, lo sanno anche i muri, non erano convinti di Montella. Ma non hanno avuto le palle di fare una scelta impopolare perché, questo è vero, la grande maggioranza dei tifosi era pro Montella e inorridiva all'idea di Mancini solo per una questione di simpatia/antipatia. Puoi essere competente, ma se ti manca il coraggio poi paghi lo stesso. Quindi io dico proprio quello che dici tu, le cavolate dei tifosi vanno ignorate, anche le mie o le tue


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Oronzo, però non è che posso controllare le previsioni di tutti eh  Posso parlare solo per me. Su Allegri con me sfondi una porta aperta, non ho mai capito e non capirò mai chi lo critica e ti assicuro che per difenderlo mi sono beccato improperi per poi prendermi gustose rivincite. Borini...bah, non so, ora emerge per l'impegno, poi un attaccante che risulta decente solo come terzino per me già ti fa capire tutto su quanto valga. Schick, Simeone e Babacar...li ho sempre ignorati in ottica Milan, ho avuto simpatie fantacalcistiche per Babacar che come attaccante di scorta non mi dispiacerebbe...comunque guarda che a Benevento è entrato solo perché Simeone si è fatto male eh, lo so perché li ho presi entrambi
> 
> Secondo me il discorso è più ampio: i professionisti non devono stare a sentire i tifosi che, possono aver ragione o meno, ma sparano una marea di c...ate. Questo perché non sono competenti o vanno avanti a simpatie e antipatie. Fassone e Mirabelli, lo sanno anche i muri, non erano convinti di Montella. Ma non hanno avuto le palle di fare una scelta impopolare perché, questo è vero, la grande maggioranza dei tifosi era pro Montella e inorridiva all'idea di Mancini solo per una questione di simpatia/antipatia. Puoi essere competente, ma se ti manca il coraggio poi paghi lo stesso. Quindi io dico proprio quello che dici tu, le cavolate dei tifosi vanno ignorate, anche le mie o le tue



il mio intervento era per ribadire che il tifoso col senno di poi o riportando solo le previsione indovinate ha sempre ragione. Questione montella, non è stato cambiato perchè non c'erano alternative non per far piacere ai tifosi.

P.S.: simeone non si è fatto male, pioli in conferenza ha detto che è stato sostituito per scelta tecnica


----------



## Wildbone (24 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Facile o difficile non è questo il punto del discorso. Il denaro che prendono non gli permette di fallire, hanno avuto 8 mesi dietro le quinte e 6 mesi in prima persona per partorire questo schifo? Complimenti a loro.
> 
> Su Montella il 90% dei tifosi lo voleva? Io no. Dicevano che era il nostro valore aggiunto? Lo stesso che ha fatto meno punti del Crotone nel ritorno? Lo stesso che ha portato la Sampdoria al 19esimo posto da quando è arrivato? Lo stesso che ci ha fatto partire 0-2 con il Napoli in casa e fuori, 0-2 a Torino in coppa, 0-2 in casa con la Roma senza praticamente scendere in campo? Il problema sai qual è che c'è chi vede durante e chi vede dopo. Chi costruisce a storia finita e chi sa valutare l'evoluzione della storia. Facile dirlo dopo, se lo dici dopo non sei un esperto, se lo dici dopo e sei un esperto hai semplicemente fallito.
> 
> ...



Ripeto, se non fosse chiaro, chi avrebbe mai immaginato di trovarci in questa posizione di classifica a oggi e con una rosa che sembra appena stata promossa dalla serie B? Chi?

Gli investimenti che sono stati fatti questa estate hanno avuto tutti, più o meno, un senso. A partire dal progetto stesso di rifondare del tutto la rosa. Un rischio? Sì, enorme. Ma sarebbe stato un rischio pure avere Auba e poi dietro Pasalic, De Sciglio e Montolivo.

Allo stesso modo, nessuno pensava che Montella avrebbe distrutto tutto, persino le sue idee. Il 90% dei tifosi non voleva Montella a prescindere, ma, visto che Conte stava andando al Chelsea, non disdegnava totalmente di dargli una chance. DARGLI. UNA. CHANCE. Che è ben diverso da dire: "oh sì, teniamoci il fortissimo Vincenzino!". Tu che cosa avresti fatto, sentiamo? Che allenatore avresti preso? Che giocatori avresti comprato?

La comunicazione attuale non va considerata, perchè è evidente paracula, e necessaria in un momento così difficile e complesso. C'è da difendere l'immagine del club, a prescindere da tutto. Non si può pretendere che: A) Fassone e Mirabelli dicano pubblicamente che Montella è un incapace B) Fassone e Mirabelli attacchino i giocatori C) Fassone e Mirabelli non difendano i nuovi acquisti e la vecchia guardia D) Si risponda a ogni notizia dei giornali E) Si fosse pronti all'eventualità che questo disastro -quello del Milan fin qui- diventasse realtà.

Dei ricavi nessuno sa niente, te compreso. Dei risultati sportivi ne prendiamo atto, ma non possiamo fare altro che aspettare che F e M ristrutturino il progetto su un nuovo allenatore. Chi? Difficilissimo sceglierlo, adesso, che sulla piazza non c'è praticamente nessuno. È comunque ovvio che si siano presi contatti con Conte, già per gennaio o per il prossimo anno, e si stia anche pensando già al mercato invernale.

Tutto il resto, comprese le voci di Berlusconi e dei giornalisti, sono chiacchiere senza fondamenti reali. Più che dire che abbiamo un bel debito non sanno fare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il mio intervento era per ribadire che il tifoso col senno di poi o riportando solo le previsione indovinate ha sempre ragione. Questione montella, non è stato cambiato perchè non c'erano alternative non per far piacere ai tifosi.
> 
> P.S.: simeone non si è fatto male, pioli in conferenza ha detto che è stato sostituito per scelta tecnica



Il loro candidato era Mancini ma non hanno avuto il coraggio di difendere la loro scelta. Non possono non esserci alternative a uno che ha come miglior risultato in carriera la beffa subita dal Milan di Constant e Muntari nel 2013, hanno avuto paura e basta, questo bisogna riconoscerlo. P.S. grazie dell'info su Simeone, mi regolerò di conseguenza al fanta


----------



## Black (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Fabio Santini, al processo di Biscardi, futuro della panchina del Milan:"Conte ha mezzo spogliatoio contro al Chelsea. Il Milan lo ha contattato ed il tecnico ha dato la propria disponibilità ma ha chiesto ai dirigenti rossoneri nuovi innesti. Il Chelsea, per sostituire Conte, pensa a Sarri. Abramovich gli ha offerto 12 milioni all'anno per 3 anni".



sarebbe un sogno.... ma la vedo difficile. Conte prende 9M netti al Chelsea e inoltre pretenderebbe una campagna acquisti adeguata e senza champions come potremo garantirgliela?


----------



## Garrincha (24 Ottobre 2017)

Esatto, Conte mi sembra improponibile, oltre allo stipendio chiederebbe una campagna acquisti come quella passata, irrealizzabile anche solo per il subentro del fair play finanziario, non è un mistero che Conte come Mancini pretenda tanto sia come numero di acquisti che a livello di cartellini


----------



## Gito (24 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Come esistono calciatori professionisti di serie A e di Lega Pro, così ci sono manager calcistici di livello alto e livello più basso. Sempre professionisti, ma non tutti adatti a certi palcoscenici. Le carriere di Fassone e Mirabelli non sono certo quelle di dirigenti da Milan, e per quanto ci fossero belle speranze, i fatti lo dimostrano. Con una valanga di soldi in mano, non sono riusciti a prendere giocatori degni di San Siro, e con 6 mesi di lavoro dietro le quinte, nemmeno a scovare talenti sconosciuti arrivando prima degli altri; semplicemente hanno preso calciatori di livello, mediamente, buono, ma non eccezionale, conosciuti da tutti, calciatori che non andavano di certo convinti del progetto, perché tutti di un livello tale per il quale il Milan è più di quanto potessero ambire, a parte Biglia e a Bonucci. Il punto è questo, non sono stati capaci di portare gente di livello superiore, perché non li hanno convinti, proprio come non hanno convinto Maldini; ma in fondo, poteva un tale, fenomenale, leggendario, gigante, accettare un lavoro all'ombra di due piccoli ex interisti? Ovviamente, no. Il rinnovo a Montella, la fuga di Adidas, il mercato incompleto, la squadra allo sbando, sono lampanti dimostrazioni di quanto grosso sia il gap tra il livello del Milan, inteso come storia, fama, peso, stadio, tifoseria, e questi dirigenti, che probabilmente hanno la loro giusta collocazione in un club minore.
> 
> Il mio timore, di conseguenza, è che uno come Conte, difficilmente verrebbe a lavorare qui con loro. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.



Ma che discorso è???
Prima di tutto, il blasone può aiutare ma se eravamo grandi quando i calciatori di adesso bevevano dal biberon, il blasone non ti aiuta.
Quando vai dai campioni dipende cosa metti sul piatto adesso nel presente, non 10 anni fa. Se adesso le squadre forti sono PSG e City vanno li anche senza storie gloriose prima di prenderci in considerazione. Il tuo è un discorso da tifoso ma la verità è che son 10 anni che facciamo schifo.
Erano anni che non vedevo il Milan metterci gli attributi in campo come l'anno scorso, è stato giusto dargli una possibilità a Montella, mai avrei pensato che da Luglio ad oggi uno che era riuscito a rimotivare a giocare gente che camminava in campo da anni, non sarebbe riuscito ancora a trovare un modulo ed un 11 titolare da schierare.
C'era da rifare la base ed è stata rifatta, i top o li strapagavi o non riuscivi a prenderli senza champions. Hanno comunque alzato parecchio la qualità della rosa.
Montella sta distruggendo tutto ma giustamente non vai ad insultare il tuo allenatore davanti alle telecamere a meno che sei autolesionista.
Quando troveranno la soluzione, silureranno Montella.


----------



## Milanista (24 Ottobre 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è???
> Prima di tutto, il blasone può aiutare ma se eravamo grandi quando i calciatori di adesso bevevano dal biberon, il blasone non ti aiuta.
> Quando vai dai campioni dipende cosa metti sul piatto adesso nel presente, non 10 anni fa. Se adesso le squadre forti sono PSG e City vanno li anche senza storie gloriose prima di prenderci in considerazione. Il tuo è un discorso da tifoso ma la verità è che son 10 anni che facciamo schifo.
> Erano anni che non vedevo il Milan metterci gli attributi in campo come l'anno scorso, è stato giusto dargli una possibilità a Montella, mai avrei pensato che da Luglio ad oggi uno che era riuscito a rimotivare a giocare gente che camminava in campo da anni, non sarebbe riuscito ancora a trovare un modulo ed un 11 titolare da schierare.
> ...



Mai detto che i giocatori forti sarebbero dovuti venire qui per blasone. Ho scritto che sarebbero dovuti essere i dirigenti a convincerli, visto che come giustamente dici tu, da 10 anni facciamo schifo, ma così non è stato. È stato fatto un mercato andando sul sicuro, di nomi famosi, senza prendere veri top, a parte Bonucci che non era previsto, né talenti sconosciuti capaci di esplodere. Un mercato che, coi soldi in mano, chiunque avrebbe potuto fare, senza bisogno di mesi di lavoro dietro le quinte, senza essere a capo di una rete di osservatori: hanno fatto il compitino, niente di più. È stato confermato l'allenatore che era arrivato al sesto posto l'anno scorso, dandogli una rosa completamente nuova. Questo non ha senso, se vuoi ripartire dall'allenatore, riparti dai risultati che ha raggiunto, completandogli la rosa, altrimenti lo cambi in modo che tutti partano da 0, senza invidie e livori. Poi Montella è un incapace e questo è assodato, in tantissimi qui sul forum lo diciamo da sempre, ed eravamo molto preoccupati dalla sua conferma.


----------



## Gito (25 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Mai detto che i giocatori forti sarebbero dovuti venire qui per blasone. Ho scritto che sarebbero dovuti essere i dirigenti a convincerli, visto che come giustamente dici tu, da 10 anni facciamo schifo, ma così non è stato. È stato fatto un mercato andando sul sicuro, di nomi famosi, senza prendere veri top, a parte Bonucci che non era previsto, né talenti sconosciuti capaci di esplodere. Un mercato che, coi soldi in mano, chiunque avrebbe potuto fare, senza bisogno di mesi di lavoro dietro le quinte, senza essere a capo di una rete di osservatori: hanno fatto il compitino, niente di più. È stato confermato l'allenatore che era arrivato al sesto posto l'anno scorso, dandogli una rosa completamente nuova. Questo non ha senso, se vuoi ripartire dall'allenatore, riparti dai risultati che ha raggiunto, completandogli la rosa, altrimenti lo cambi in modo che tutti partano da 0, senza invidie e livori. Poi Montella è un incapace e questo è assodato, in tantissimi qui sul forum lo diciamo da sempre, ed eravamo molto preoccupati dalla sua conferma.



Magari mi son spiegato male io, in poche parole volevo dire che i giocatori top al Milan adesso era quasi impossibile portarli.
O hai soldi da buttare e li strapaghi o aspetti di avere qualcosa per convincerli in mano, facendo pena da 10 anni senza coppe da 3 e con un parco giocatori che solo a leggere la rosa i top scappano... non avevamo niente da offrire quest'anno ad un top player per convincerlo.
Capisco il tuo discorso ma tradotto in numeri voleva dire pagare comunque 200 milioni in cartellini per 3 giocatori e alzare di 80 milioni lordi il monte ingaggi. Se pagare i cartellini non era un problema era ed è un problema pagare 15 milioni netti un top in questo momento. O li paghi a peso d'oro o non ci vengono adesso.
Bisogna pazientare, non hanno la bacchetta magica, hanno preso in mano il Milan con una rosa patetica e bilancio in profondo rosso.
Che vi piaccia o no serve tempo per risorgere, eravamo messi malissimo.
Keep calm and forza Milan.


----------

